# 1 Siemens 1PV5135-4WS14 AC Induction Motor



## zepol_wube (Oct 31, 2015)

Still have this motor and controller? Which controller?


----------



## Bigboss322 (Nov 23, 2020)

I am also interested in the inverter and I am curious what type of inverter it is because me and my girlfriend decided to build our own RV to travel around the world and maybe to leave in it for 2 years, so we want to build an RV that will be fully independent and we won't have to stop at all kinds of special camps for travelers. But at first, we had no idea what we needed to buy to make these dreams real and we started by searching on the internet and found a lot of information that helped us, most useful was a site where found the top 10 best inverters and that helped us a lot to make our choice.


----------

